# booking ferry



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi looking for advice or help looking to book ferry coming back in March from Santander to Portsmouth i think some one once gave me a membership number that i have lost suprise suprise wonder if one can still get discount using another membership number or am in cukoo land .

Regards Mick


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Mick...have sent you a pm with our code. You are very welcome to use it.


----------

